# ! PERSONAL AUTO POLICIES DO NOT COVER UBER DRIVERS!



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

!! PERSONAL AUTO POLICIES *DO NOT COVER UBER DRIVING*!!

!! RIDE-SHARE POLICIES *DO NOT PROVIDE ACCIDENT COVERAGE* !!​Ride-share insurance is an extension of one's liability insurance that also covers the "gap" in Uber insurance where a driver has his app on & is awaiting a rider's request and, nothing more. It _*does not *_ cover a driver once he has received a rider's request, and is transporting the rider. Uber Insurance kicks in. (Find the certificate for your state on this site. Print it and carry it in your glove compartment.)
http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/01/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/

Ride-share kicks in again when the rider exits the car and the driver is awaiting his next request.

 !! COMMERCIAL INS COVERAGE IS WHAT EVERY UBER DRIVER SHOULD OWN !!​_Uber provides USA drivers with LIABILITY insurance_ for the cost of the Safe Rider Fees. This insurance, should a driver be in an at-fault accident, will cover the medical and property expenses of the pax and the other driver involved. It covers nothing for the Uber driver.

So what covers the expenses of an Uber driver in an at-fault accident?

*A commercial auto policy* that covers collision, comprehensive, and medical claims is what an Uber driver needs in place to take care of his medical and property damages. This policy should cover a driver's personal driving as well. The cost comes out of the driver's pocket.

Think.about it. A personal auto policy has two parts -- Liability (the other guy) and Comp/Collision/Medical (covers the driver). Should not commercial insurance have the same two parts?

The only insurance an Uber driver needs is personal liability if the commercial collision covers his personal driving.

My research
UNS

<15/10/04 Addition> The last paragraph is incorrect. A Driver needs commercial auto collision/comprehensive/medical insurance to cover his injuries & Property damage.


----------



## SharedRideTruther (Aug 20, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> !! PERSONAL AUTO POLICIES *DO NOT COVER UBER DRIVING*!!
> 
> !! RIDE-SHARE POLICIES *DO NOT PROVIDE ACCIDENT COVERAGE* !!​Ride-share insurance is an extension of one's personal liability insurance that also covers the "gap" in Uber insurance where a driver has his app on & is awaiting a rider's request and, nothing more. It _*does not *_ cover a driver once he has received a rider's request, and is transporting the rider. Uber Insurance kicks in. (Find the certificate for your state on this site. Print it and carry it in your glove compartment.)
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/01/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
> ...




Uber drivers as a whole I believe are 98% unaware of the damning results they will incur if (and when) they have an accident while ride-sharing (wink wink).

Seeing the legality and truth of the exposure Uber is allowing drivers to incur, at *****d out fare-rates, while building their coming 'going public' empire is sad.

Many drivers lives will be shattered by the lawsuits, lost personal insurance and automobile, and personal financial obligations that arise from their accidents, and THEN, just maybe, the courts will intervene.

Until then, Uber on


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

If doing Uber full time the above is fully accurate.

However,

Doing Uber part time,

Using James River : that covers everything else if I crash and I am at fault.

Using my full time job health insurance : that covers my health and injury.

Im on the hook for my car repair.

Doing Uber full time is doing Uber WRONG. If your at the point where you need to buy commercial insurance then move on to Uber Black get legit Livery plates and do it the right (profitable) way. Buying commercial insurance for Uber X is a losing business. Dont be dumb.


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

Uber's web site (updated May 2015) contradicts your statements:
http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/02/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/

You wrote, "_Uber provides USA drivers with LIABILITY insurance_ for the cost of the Safe Rider Fees. This insurance, should a driver be in an at-fault accident, will cover the medical and property expenses of the pax and the other driver involved. *It covers nothing for the Uber driver*."

Uber clearly says, "Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance. If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance *this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip* up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible."

So who is correct?


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Michael-MS said:


> Uber's web site (updated May 2015) contradicts your statements:
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/02/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/
> 
> You wrote, "_Uber provides USA drivers with LIABILITY insurance_ for the cost of the Safe Rider Fees. This insurance, should a driver be in an at-fault accident, will cover the medical and property expenses of the pax and the other driver involved. *It covers nothing for the Uber driver*."
> ...


If its your fault you and your car WILL NOT BE COVERED.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Michael-MS
If the information was updated, why do you present this forum with a link from 02/2014?

*Contingent comprehensive and collision insurance.* If a ridesharing driver holds personal comprehensive and collision insurance this policy covers physical damage to that vehicle that occurs during a trip up to the actual cash value of the vehicle, for any reason, with a $1,000 deductible.
The effectiveness of Uber policy during Stage one is *contingent* on whether your personal auto insurance declines to pay the claim or pays $0.

You may also be cancelled & blacklisted for future insurance if your personal insurance states you committed insurance fraud by driving a vehicle-for-hire and did not carry the correct insurance.

I started in July 2015 and I believe I am up-to-date on the most recent policies that pertain to me.

JM2cW


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Michael-MS
> If the information was updated, why do you present this forum with a link from 02/2014?


Click the link: http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/02/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/
Scroll to bottom of page: *Last updated March 19, 2015*
This is the link Uber support sends you TODAY if you ask about Insurance and how it works. I mentioned it was updated because the link makes it look old, but you don't believe me AND you don't read page.

If your statement is true then Ride-share insurance is useless because Uber already covers Liability in Stage 1: "Ride-share insurance is an extension of one's liability insurance that also covers the "gap" in Uber insurance where a driver has his app on & is awaiting a rider's request and, nothing more."

The image clearly shows that you are covered for Liability during stage 1:
http://2q72xc49mze8bkcog2f01nlh.wpe...ics_700x560_r10_General-Insurance-Graphic.jpg

I think you are posting a lot of misinformation. I already called my Farmers Insurance (looks like State Farm is the same). They won't cover once the app is on. If the App is off, you are covered. Geico, AAA, All State, Liberty Mutual, etc. are the bad guys here who cancel you. If you have one of the good guys then you're covered for Comp, Collision and Liability most of the time.

You're not covered for Comp or Collision in Stage 1 so don't drive in Stage 1. Park your car and wait for a ping, easy solution! Then you're covered all the time! (Unless a tree falls on your car while your App is on). And you didn't spend money on Ride Share or Commercial insurance. Am I wrong?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

And you believe everything you read on the Internet?

I have read the link. Uber's *insurance* *certificate *was up dated on March 1, 2015.

http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/01/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/

I am a business woman who reviews Uber offers and judges as to whether they are in the best interest of my business. As far as insurance goes, my insurance agent looked over Uber's policy and let me know what was lacking in its insurance coverage.

BTW, I live in TX where Farmers' does not provide rideshare ins. I called an agent in Arlansas where Farmers' rideshare insurance is offered. Farmers' does not offer this product in every state.

I stand by my post.
UNS


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> I have read the link. Uber's *insurance* *certificate *was up dated on March 1, 2015.
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/01/certificates-of-insurance-u-s-ridesharing/
> I am a business woman who reviews Uber offers and judges as to whether they are in the best interest of my business. As far as insurance goes, my insurance agent looked over Uber's policy and let me know what was lacking in its insurance coverage.
> UNS


Can you share what your agent told you that was lacking in the coverage ?


----------



## billy boy (Dec 3, 2015)

how could personal insurance know if you apps is off for normal personal drive or app on for ubering


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

billy boy said:


> how could personal insurance know if you apps is off for normal personal drive or app on for ubering


For example by a subpoena to Uber under an insurance fraud investigation.


----------

